# HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAUFFEUR2



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

*SWEETHEART JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY 61st BIRTHDAY*

love you forever......HAVE AN AWESOME DAY


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Shiny. Happy birthday, 61 years young!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday! !


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Happy Birthday Dave! :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy birthday 
Lake Cards Greeting Cards


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy birthday Dave! Glad to see Jen is keeping your age a secret...:grin:


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

David,
Have a great day!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone!

Another day "older", but I don't know if I am any wiser. :laugh:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Belated happy birthday dave!!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Not 'belated' yet Steve; its 2215 (local time). :laugh:

Thanks for the wishes.

@Corday..I enjoyed the cake!

Kind Regards,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Dave, I hope it was a good 'un


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, wow 61 and living in Whyalla, scariest town in Aus, it was the one place you did not want to get caught up in when you hitchiked across Aus. I thought the cops in NSW were rough until I spent a few nights in the steel town. It was in the summer of 65 and I would have made a hippy look respectable, red necked US coppers go there for training.

Last time I drove through that town it was in a Porche I was in my sixty's then the place still gave me the creeps.

So for having survived that long I wish you a very Happy birthday, does your Mayor still hold public floggings?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

jenae said:


> Hi, wow 61 and living in Whyalla, scariest town in Aus, it was the one place you did not want to get caught up in when you hitchiked across Aus. I thought the cops in NSW were rough until I spent a few nights in the steel town. It was in the summer of 65 and I would have made a hippy look respectable, red necked US coppers go there for training.
> 
> Last time I drove through that town it was in a Porche I was in my sixty's then the place still gave me the creeps.
> 
> So for having survived that long I wish you a very Happy birthday, does your Mayor still hold public floggings?


_Whyalla is not "the scariest town in Aus", that's all a myth!
In fact it is a very quite peaceful, clean town; the crime rate is one of the lowest in the entire country.
The amount of money that mining companies pour into the town has definitely helped to make it a very liveable city.
The members of the local constabulary are the friendliest and empathetic people I have ever met.
We moved to Whyalla for a 'seachange' just over a year ago; is the best move we could ever have made.
The climate is pretty good (apart from a few weeks of extremely hot temps in Summer, which is to be expected); the fishing is fantastic...King George Whiting and Snapper are plentiful, to the extent that every Easter there is the Whyalla International Snapper Fishing Competition.
All entrants are guaranteed a catch; the biggest fish attracts great prizes; so your assessment of this beautiful city is antiquated and based on myth. :4-thatsba
That's not to mention the other species of fresh seafood on our doorstep; Oysters, Prawns etc._

@WereBo and Wrench - Thanks guys it was an excellent day!

Kind Regards,


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Dave! Cheers to another Pisces!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Chauffeur, I thought you might have gotten this one, do you remember the story about Port Augusta their mayor and some radical proposals to control it's wayward citizens? 

Well on the East coast a large radio network picked up the story and the news room found a map and located Sth Aus, now they had a problem with Port Augusta and could only locate Whyalla, so the story ran about a district of Whyalla called Port Augusta... you almost never hear anything about the Western states on the East coast, and not surprising vey few picked up on the error... My comments refer to Port Augusta (if you have ever hitchhiked you would know it's reputation).

Sometimes my sense of humour makes no sense at all, have a good one. :smile: :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

jenae said:


> Hi Chauffeur, I thought you might have gotten this one, do you remember the story about Port Augusta their mayor and some radical proposals to control it's wayward citizens?
> 
> Well on the East coast a large radio network picked up the story and the news room found a map and located Sth Aus, now they had a problem with Port Augusta and could only locate Whyalla, so the story ran about a district of Whyalla called Port Augusta... you almost never hear anything about the Western states on the East coast, and not surprising vey few picked up on the error... My comments refer to Port Augusta (if you have ever hitchhiked you would know it's reputation).
> 
> Sometimes my sense of humour makes no sense at all, have a good one. :smile: :smile:


_Hi jenae, :wave:

Now that makes more sense; Port Augusta is notorious for what you originally said.
The local Mayor, Joy Baluch, is well known in SA for being radical and outspoken; especially when it comes to the 'Boat People' aka asylum seekers, that are housed at the Baxter Immigration Detention Centre.
This is digressing from the original intent of this thread, so I guess we need to change our tack now.
Port Augusta is not the best place to been in; and yes, I have hitchhiked through there, and know exactly what you mean. :grin:

Kind Regards,_

@GZ Thanks for your wishes. Us Pisceans need to stick together! :rofl:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow .. I hope you had a nice birthday Dave!!

Thank you for all your help on the team!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you one and all for your kind wishes; Yes it was a good day too!

Kind Regards to all,


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dave! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I did indeed thanks!


----------

